# got xm today



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

singed up today i would have got sirius but they where all out so i went and got xm it works well in my home i have the antenna on my speaker its up high and i get a good signal no dropoffs the unit i got was the roday2 and i got the homekit 


6 months from now im getting sirius and keeping xm  


should have done this a long time ago 



happy 2006


----------



## Hoxxx (Jun 19, 2004)

pez2002 said:


> singed up today i would have got sirius but they where all out so i went and got xm it works well in my home i have the antenna on my speaker its up high and i get a good signal no dropoffs the unit i got was the roday and i got the homekit
> 
> 6 months from now im getting sirius and keeping xm
> 
> ...


Good to have another XM'er on board. 
Just like Sat TV both systems are good and offer different programming.
I am a XM'er since 03
Happy New Year:sunsmile:


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

What's it been now Mike, about 2 years since you first wanted it 

Congrats on finally jumping into satellite radio dude! :goodjob:


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

Enjoy your XM!

I just upgraded to the Audiovox Xpress from my original Roady. I really like the bigger display. The antenna on the Roady finally gave out after being moved form car to car since May of 2004.


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

Steve Mehs said:


> What's it been now Mike, about 2 years since you first wanted it
> 
> Congrats on finally jumping into satellite radio dude! :goodjob:


thanks


----------

